# New to board, in NJ, old to horses ;)



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey there! I'm new to the board, and live in NJ, though "old" to horses haha. I have 5 horses, 3 TBs (2 jumpers and a dressage horse) and a Clyde cross (field hunter/eventer/dressage) and an Arab (just rescued, was a racer, now potentially eventer/jumper), and own a horse farm and also run a horse rescue. If you want to know anything more about me, you can check out the barn site at ww.ewa-tlcstables.com and the rescue site is www.arabianrescuemission.org.

I'm a myspacer, COTHer, NJ-Horse Board-er, HGS Forum-er, AC4H group member, and now here on this board!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

another fellow New Jersian!

Welcome to the board!

I looked at Spinner back in August. Did he find a new home?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting!


----------



## jerseypacer (Aug 7, 2008)

Im from NJ and I recognize a couple names here from the njhorse board! Hi guys!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcomee!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> another fellow New Jersian!
> 
> Welcome to the board!
> 
> I looked at Spinner back in August. Did he find a new home?


Wait hmm...you came to my barn to meet Spinner? Yes, he found a great home and is doing well! Where in Sussex are you?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes back in August. I came with my mom. I met with Terri.

I'm so glad that he found a home and is doing well!

I'm right in Andover.. about an hour away from the rescue.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Yes back in August. I came with my mom. I met with Terri.
> 
> I'm so glad that he found a home and is doing well!
> 
> I'm right in Andover.. about an hour away from the rescue.


ahh cool! we have a new crop of rescues in (from New Holland thanks to the help of the people at AC4H!) if you know anyone looking to adopt 

How are your guys doing?


----------

